# My parting words!



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Here's a poem I made to say goodbye too my beautiful Moonlight, and to this forum. I do not belong here (on this forum) any longer.

AT HOME
At home I was, in my too small tank.
At home I was; because in a way, we are at home, just
to be on this beautiful earth.
Just to feel this heartbeat, the earthbeat. And to know
that however far we may travel from 'home' our home
will always be waiting for us. Calling us.
This isolation! What keeps me from my home; the glass of
my tank, the glass of seperation. This glass I am about to
break because I see the light!
Goodbye. Goodnight to this wonderful being who 
understood.
Hopefully I will go home now, to the warm Thailand rice
paddies. This is where I belonged, here with my person,
for this life and many to come. 
But I will still BE THERE, in the rice paddy where I belong.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I love your poem! 

your signature says goodbye members of this forum, are you leaving?


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Thank you. Yes, it is sad but I feel it is time for me to go.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Awww!

Good bye! Good luck!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

What??? Nooooo!!! I will miss you! Why are you leaving?


----------

